# Where to find when it was made



## geraldsd (Feb 23, 2013)

Here are pictures of my SB9 lathe.  I would like to know where to go to find out when it was made?  Thanks for any info.  

The tag says
Model A
Bed 3 1/2
Catalog No CL 344 ZN


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 23, 2013)

You'll need to post the serial number. It's stamped into the bed on the tailstock end between the front vee way and the flat way.


----------



## firemech (Feb 24, 2013)

I sent sent $25.00 to southbend along with my serial number directly to southbend and they sent me a copy of the original build sheet showing what options it was built with, whom it was delivered to and the date of manufacture
Larry


----------



## geraldsd (Feb 25, 2013)

Found the S/N  30479nkr8

Hope this helps.  thanks everyone...


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 25, 2013)

1952 

http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html


----------



## geraldsd (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you!  I appreciate everyone here...


----------

